# Keep hearing that RAGE broadheads are the real deal....



## Calcium (Jul 19, 2008)

Any advice.  Sorry if this has been asked before.

Thank you.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Im trying them this year.c Ive heard that theyre good, as long as you check the o-rings and carve a little extra foam out of youre quiver.


One thing i dont understand tho is people complain that they open up in flight, but either the box or their website  says the blades are fully deployed before it reaches the hide.

Can someone explain that to me?


----------



## turky93 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes,the blades deploy before they reach the hide because the "trigger" that deploys them is up front,also the blades open from the rear soooo the blades are fully deployed upon impact. 
calcium,they do OK,bottom line is,the blades arent very durable,the o rings arent durable,and the blades often open while in your quiver due to vibration....but they do make huge holes. personally,im sticking to muzzy mx 3s because they are more accurate and reliable IMO.


----------



## kcausey (Jul 20, 2008)

The blades are plenty durable.....they're thicker than MX3 blades....I killed three deer with them last year.....had one blow through both scalpulas (shoulders) ON A 100lb doe.....i resharperned it just to use it to kill another.  As long as yoy have a good o ring, they ain't opening in flight......if you're dumb enough not to look at your broadhead, any broadhead, after pulling it out of the quiver, then you shouldn't be bowhunting.......it has always been second nature for me to look at my bh before nocking the arrow.....with a foam filled quiver, you'll need to reset it maybe....my quiver, a bohing quiver, just has a thin rubber stop that doesn not allow the rage to get deep enough to accidentally deploy.
try them and you will not regret it.......you really get a 4 pack when you buy a set.....the practice blades can be taken out of the practice head and can be replaced with real blades.....it works just fine.
kip


----------



## fountain (Jul 20, 2008)

i personnally did not like them.  they do not fly like field points and the practice head will not either.  i went back to the shuttle t-lock heads.  the o-rings rot very quickly on the rage heads--you have to keep a close eye on them.  not all they are cracked up to be.  the small shuttle-t's do a very good job.  also thinking about the little tekan by g5 this year as well.

i have 2 i will sell ya and you can try them out before sept. get here if you want.


----------



## preacherman (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked them so well that I bought another pack of 2 blades this year.  Had no problem with them flying like field points.  They flew very true.

If you want an expandable; but are worried about Rage........look at the Grim Reaper broadhead as well.  It is a great broadhead!


----------



## fountain (Jul 20, 2008)

i had those too--but they lose penetration quickly.  i killed several animals with them, i have just had a very good exzperience with the t-locks the last 3 years.  no flight problems, great penetration, great blood trails.  
the rage heads have too many maintenace problems for me for a hunting head.  i do not want to be constantly worried about a rotten o-ring that i did not notice and it coming open in flight and causing a bad shot and lost animal.  they come open when i pull them out of my quiver as well.  i want simple and functional --not what is advertiesd on tv the most.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 20, 2008)

Go to Archerytalk.com and do a search. Lots of good information but the general opinion is that the 2 blade heads are much better than the 3 blade.


----------



## BPR (Jul 20, 2008)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Go to Archerytalk.com and do a search. Lots of good information but the general opinion is that the 2 blade heads are much better than the 3 blade.



You answered my question before I even asked.  Thanks.


----------



## turky93 (Jul 20, 2008)

kcausey said:


> The blades are plenty durable.....they're thicker than MX3 blades....I killed three deer with them last year.....had one blow through both scalpulas (shoulders) ON A 100lb doe.....i resharperned it just to use it to kill another.  As long as yoy have a good o ring, they ain't opening in flight......if you're dumb enough not to look at your broadhead, any broadhead, after pulling it out of the quiver, then you shouldn't be bowhunting.......it has always been second nature for me to look at my bh before nocking the arrow.....with a foam filled quiver, you'll need to reset it maybe....my quiver, a bohing quiver, just has a thin rubber stop that doesn not allow the rage to get deep enough to accidentally deploy.
> try them and you will not regret it.......you really get a 4 pack when you buy a set.....the practice blades can be taken out of the practice head and can be replaced with real blades.....it works just fine.
> kip



I musta gotten a bad pack then,because the ones i shot had NO durablilty at all. The blades just break in half when they hit bone or anything solid.
As for them deploying in the quiver,i didnt mean i pushed em in there too far and they deployed upon entering my foam,i mean a blade will just "flop" open from the vibration.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 20, 2008)

turky93;2390137
As for them deploying in the quiver said:
			
		

> I use a quickee quiver with two arrow holders, and no foam in the head. No vibration means no BH's opening before I want them to!


----------



## G Duck (Jul 20, 2008)

Im sure that they are quality heads, and I have seen the awsome video of the hole they leave. As much as I put my stuff through, truck, cart, boat etc, I dont want to take a chance on any moving part. If it moves, it can fail. I gave up on O rings long time ago. Cant stand to have to wory about them. A deer hit well with any quality broadhead will go down. Maybe sooner with a  rage, but I will stick to fixed.


----------



## satchmo (Jul 20, 2008)

*Both shoulder blades*



kcausey said:


> The blades are plenty durable.....they're thicker than MX3 blades....I killed three deer with them last year.....had one blow through both scalpulas (shoulders) ON A 100lb doe.....i resharperned it just to use it to kill another.  As long as yoy have a good o ring, they ain't opening in flight......if you're dumb enough not to look at your broadhead, any broadhead, after pulling it out of the quiver, then you shouldn't be bowhunting.......it has always been second nature for me to look at my bh before nocking the arrow.....with a foam filled quiver, you'll need to reset it maybe....my quiver, a bohing quiver, just has a thin rubber stop that doesn not allow the rage to get deep enough to accidentally deploy.
> try them and you will not regret it.......you really get a 4 pack when you buy a set.....the practice blades can be taken out of the practice head and can be replaced with real blades.....it works just fine.
> kip



Both shoulder blades????


----------



## kcausey (Jul 20, 2008)

*yep*



satchmo said:


> Both shoulder blades????



yep.....71lb Darton Tempest Extreme. 415gr easton carbon excel st@280fps. Here's the entrance hole as a matter of fact...(there's another hole above it that was a mercy shot....she dropped in her tracks with both shoulders gone)


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I killed one last year and it came out it's chest and completely ripped open the brisket. The deer bled completely out within 30 yds. The holes were huge.  I have had no problem with filght.


----------



## taylornelms (Jul 21, 2008)

i mean if were gonna show some nasty bloody shots from the rage ill show mine. I pinned this little guy to a tree with a two blade.  the bad thing is i didnt hit him square i shot a little low. i believe they have cut him in half if i had hit it square.


----------



## josey wales (Jul 21, 2008)

G Duck said:


> Im sure that they are quality heads, and I have seen the awsome video of the hole they leave. As much as I put my stuff through, truck, cart, boat etc, I dont want to take a chance on any moving part. If it moves, it can fail. I gave up on O rings long time ago. Cant stand to have to wory about them. A deer hit well with any quality broadhead will go down. Maybe sooner with a  rage, but I will stick to fixed.



ditto!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as expandables go I feel like they are the best. For me  I would recommend the 2 blades even though they do not fly as well as the 3 blade. 

I killed 7 deer last year with the 2 Blade. I shot another that I drilled with the Shuttle t-lock and never found. Perfect shot.... no blood trail. 

Positives with the rage 2 Blade... Huge entry hole, slightly smaller exit. I got a pass through on 6 of seven I shot last year. Blood trail is unbelievable. 

Negatives... doesn't shoot real well past about 30 yards. unless they actually changed it for 2008 you can not change blades even though you can buy replacement blades for it. The allen head screw always stripped out. I never had it happen to me but I have heard several stories of arrow opening in flight half way to the deer and doing a nose dive. 

This year I will be shooting Steel Force Phatheads. But I do like the Rage.


----------



## G Duck (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Taylor, just was going to sit down for a bite to eat


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 22, 2008)

After responding yesterday to this I went in the den and popped in the new Drury Video I just bought and there was a hunt where one of the dream season hunters had to let a big buck walk by at 22 yards because they noticed the the Rage was open on the shaft. He reached down and fixed the blade but by then the deer was through the shooting lane. He actually shot the same deer the next day.... but I don't have that kind of luck.


----------



## love to hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

I used the two blade rage at the end of last season.  Drilled a doe, complete pass through stuck six inches in the ground on the other side.  She went down in 50 yards and now that same rage is resharpened and ready to go again.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jul 26, 2008)

Several months ago Whitetail Haven in Barlow KYonded to the same question from a gentlemen on this site. If you shoot that broadhead, all I'm gonna say is make sure your shoot is broadside and not quartering away. Every hunter throughout the country has had great and not-so-great success with those broads... Good luck using them, but for me, I lost a nice Kentucky buck to the 2 blade rage.


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 26, 2008)

taylornelms said:


> i mean if were gonna show some nasty bloody shots from the rage ill show mine. I pinned this little guy to a tree with a two blade.  the bad thing is i didnt hit him square i shot a little low. i believe they have cut him in half if i had hit it square.



I would show mine ...... oh couldn't find them. 3 does between 15 and 30 yards never found a one using the 3 blade rage never waste my money on them again.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Aug 1, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> I would show mine ...... oh couldn't find them. 3 does between 15 and 30 yards never found a one using the 3 blade rage never waste my money on them again.


AMEN! Now drop a dollar in the collection plate...lol


----------

